

Is the US Government Open Yet? - marksteadman
http://istheusgovernmentopenyet.com/

======
wehadfun
I would drop: 1\. "made with love..." 2\. "The U.S. Government is still..."

It should just say No in big ass letters.

~~~
marksteadman
But then, how will people know how awesome, brilliant and ORIGINAL I am!?

